# April Fool and Bigfoot



## Namyh (Apr 3, 2018)

*April Fool and Bigfoot **

1st of April on a hill in the mountains
-and the branches did break
-and the trees did shake
‘cross a path where the forest lost light,
-while coming his way
-even air moved away
two lovers set up camp in a clearing
-even fog made a sound
-when his foot hit the ground
and they kissed in the quiet of the night.

Then, they sat near the glow of the campfire
-and his breath was a fright
-at his twenty foot height
where the food on the grill smelled good
-and his eyes burned red
-like the hair on his head
and they drank and laughed ‘til midnight
-he was hunting that night
-saw the campfire light
then they tucked into bed like they should.

Then the forest went quiet.
Then the sounds went silent
and the trees waited trembling in the woods.

Then a bird on a branch held its one breath
and a squirrel stopped its eating mid-bite.
And a deer that was leaping seemed to freeze-frame.
Something dreadful was emerging from the night.

First footstep echoed with an impact
-and the campers did sleep
-and they never made a peep
Second step towards the camp was a bump
-and their bodies vibrated
-from his sound radiated
Then he leaped from the shadows of the darkness
-and the air did smell
-like a stench from Hell
and the ground made them jump from his thump!

They looked! He looked! They ran! He roared!
Now the chase was a race through the darkness
-and the lovers ran blind
-over shrubs and pines
and closer came the thumping of his feet.
-and the branches did break
-and the trees did shake
Then each big hand grabbed a lover
-and their hearts did race
-as they fought his embrace
And they prayed that it wasn’t time to eat!
And the breath from his mouth made them weak!
And his hands pulled them closer to his teeth!

Their terror was a scream in the night’s light.
Each breath, tiny seconds from their last.
And the lovers locked eyes with “I love you’s”.
Then he belched with a chuckle and he laughed !
-and the squirrel looked up
-and the bird took a breath
-and the deer finished leaping with a smile
And the forest seemed to chime with his laughter
as his chuckles boomed ‘cross a forest mile.

Red eyes smiled on lovers with a twinkle.
Hot hands put them on the ground to cool.
At the forest edge, he turned and chuckled madly
saying “Gotcha, little people! April fool!” Ha! Ha! Ha!
“April freakin’ fool!” Ha! Ha! Ha! “Y’all come back, 
you hear. Bring a friend!! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha!

Namyh*


----------



## Mrcheese (Apr 5, 2018)

Hahaha this was well written and well constructed


----------



## Namyh (Apr 6, 2018)

MrCheese - The forest thanks you. Bigfoot thanks you and I most certainly thank you. Hope you had fun. Namyh


----------



## CrimsonAngel223 (Apr 6, 2018)

I didn't read all that much but I find it to be really well-written and provocative at the same time, so kudos to you Namyh!


----------



## H.Brown (Apr 6, 2018)

This is a poem and half Namyh. You captured my imagination with each line painting another aspect of the scenery. Your flow drew me along ffrom start to finish, it felt like a song as I read each line. I think that a couple f lines could be made tighter, for example S5 L6 swap the word from to the 'for' his sound radiated and in the same stanza line 7- delete the word 'the'- Then he leaped from the shadows of darkness... Just my opinion but I enjoyed this piece well done.


----------



## Namyh (Apr 8, 2018)

Crimson Angel - We should all have one "provoke" each day. I'm pert proud to deliver a Bigfoot one for you today. Thanks for the kudos CA. Namyh


----------



## Charles Darwin (Apr 9, 2018)

Agreed with the others, this was well-written!


----------



## Nellie (Apr 10, 2018)

Why written in all bold, half red/half black? Much too blinding for my eyes to read all the way thru.


----------



## Namyh (Apr 15, 2018)

H.Brown - Makes a poet mighty happy this poem turned into a poem and a half for you, a literary accomplishment I'll forever cherish. I wanted to keep the reader involved from beginning 'till end and you should have seen the rewrites trying to do that. Whoa! By the way, the "from" instructs what caused their vibration and the "the" maintains the clip of the sentence. Thanks a lot for your recommendations and I'm so puffed-up-proud this captured your imagination. Now I'm kinda glad I had my paint brushes that day for the scenery. LOL. Thanks HB for stopping in. Namyh


----------



## Namyh (Apr 17, 2018)

Charles Darwin - Ahhhh Shucks!...You say the nicest things CD and I thank you for it. Namyh


----------



## Namyh (Apr 19, 2018)

Nellie, Nellie - I absolutely loved that you stopped in to read about the big guy in the forest. This time however, please put your sunglasses on for any glare and read all the way through. Next time, I vow to prevent any future blindness by turning down the visual onslaught of the "bold". Come on back anytime to enjoy Nellie and we'll leave the lights on. Namyh


----------



## nelen (Apr 22, 2018)

Well I am learning a lot about rhyming today. What pithy,gutsy rhymes and the rushing,lsigning atmosphere of the whole poem. This "jolly japer" worked hard on his April Fool , but I can't work out whether he deserved his amusement or a kick in the pants. Oh yes,   I have learnt to use rhythm to create an atmosphere. Thanks for this poem Namyh! Most informative!


----------



## Namyh (Apr 25, 2018)

Nelen - Makes this old scribbler mighty proud to be both instructive and informative with this piece. So very glad you enjoyed and Bigfoot says thanks for stopping in too. Namyh


----------



## Firemajic (May 4, 2018)

You are a natural storyteller, with the gift of entertaining your audience... yes, a lot of us can tell a story... but you tell a GOOD one... I would love to see you do a Ballad for the Pip challenge this month.. it is a perfect fit for your skill at spinning a yarn


----------

